# Reaction time



## Cyrok215 (Oct 13, 2009)

What's your reaction time??? I figured training this might help recognition a bit, it's also deadly addictive.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/science/humanbody/sleep/sheep/reaction_version5.swf


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, I'm going to check!

EDIT!: My average is 0.283 with a nonlucky single of 0.230. I'm going to have to work on this.

EDIT2: 0.2786 and a 0.217!

EDIT3: 0.2226 mean, 0.22 average; (0.234), (0.219), 0.221, 0.219, 0.220.


----------



## Parity (Oct 13, 2009)

I am a rocketing rabbit.
lowest .162


----------



## Parity (Oct 13, 2009)

.1884


----------



## Daniel Wu (Oct 13, 2009)

Hahaha. 
Average was .2476
and a .221 single

EDIT: Average .2012 
single .172

EDIT: single: .148


----------



## Parity (Oct 13, 2009)

.115 beat that.
.114
.07


----------



## dannyz0r (Oct 13, 2009)

Single:0.057
Average:.253


----------



## fanwuq (Oct 13, 2009)

I got a few 0.112 and 0.113 and I can assure you that they are not guessed, funny enough I also got a 0.000 by pure guess work (I clicked when another sheep twitched, but did not run; so I somehow got both a 3.000 and 0.000 at the same time), most of mine are either 0.16 or 0.21 unless I mess up. Best average was 0.1806.
Was this brought up on the forum a year ago? Looks really familiar.

Edit: I doubt the legitimacy of the 0.057. In the 100m sprint, any reaction time under 0.1 is considered false start.

Edit2: Just tried another one online that I had trouble getting sub-0.25. I'm not sure if I can trust any of the timers.


----------



## Parity (Oct 13, 2009)

.0000

I will get the screenshot.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

0.172 followed by 0.219 (my old PB) but I ruined it with a DNF and 2 DNS'.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Oct 13, 2009)

Single: 0.000 

http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/922232/sheep.jpg


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> 0.172 followed by 0.219 (my old PB) but I ruined it with a DNF and 2 DNS'.



0.2386 average, I got 3 0.23x's, 1 0.32x, and then a 0.160 to finish it off.


----------



## Parity (Oct 13, 2009)

PatrickJameson said:


> Single: 0.000
> 
> http://dl.getdropbox.com/u/922232/sheep.jpg



Check my image I got one to.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

Just got a 0.110. I'm so pumped.


----------



## ajmorgan25 (Oct 13, 2009)

.1758
EDIT: .155

Talk about standard deviation..

http://www.mypicx.com/uploadimg/997839879_10122009_1.jpg


----------



## cubeman34 (Oct 13, 2009)

.173


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

Wow, I got 0.155, and then 0.173, and then...DNF.


----------



## elcarc (Oct 13, 2009)

rocketing rabbit. woohoo

EDIT : omg those +3's really kill


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

My best avg. is .225, but I'm sure I can do better once I'm healthy again.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

How can you improve your reaction time?


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> How can you improve your reaction time?



Was that a general question, or directed at my post (the one above yours)?


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > How can you improve your reaction time?
> ...



A general question. I'm just realized that there might be a correlation between speedcubing times and reaction time.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> JTW2007 said:
> 
> 
> > miniGOINGS said:
> ...



Well, there's definitely a correlation when it comes to recognition. The quicker you can react to the position, the quicker the solve will be. As far as improving it goes, I'm not really sure, but I'd hazard a guess the the standard, "practice" would be a good idea.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

Haha, so I googled "how to improve reaction time" and I got to a site that said: "Play video games. These improve hand-eye-coordination and reflexes. Try games with fast-paced button combos, such as a Tony Hawk game or DJ Max." "Sorry mom, I don't have time to do my homework, I'm busy improving my reaction time..."


----------



## dbax0999 (Oct 13, 2009)

Parity said:


> PatrickJameson said:
> 
> 
> > Single: 0.000
> ...



Haa I got one too. But was too lazy to post the screenshot  it was pure luck of course.


----------



## JTW2007 (Oct 13, 2009)

miniGOINGS said:


> "Sorry mom, I don't have time to do my homework, I'm busy improving my reaction time..."



Oh, no. Nothing can equal the reaction time of a parent confronted with poor grades.


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

JTW2007 said:


> miniGOINGS said:
> 
> 
> > "Sorry mom, I don't have time to do my homework, I'm busy improving my reaction time..."
> ...



I convinced my parents that Guitar Hero was physiotherapy. Well, it kind of is...


----------



## *LukeMayn* (Oct 13, 2009)

Man, you guys don't have very good averages :/

I got a .178 avg. with a non-lucky .103 single


----------



## LNZ (Oct 13, 2009)

0.3034 average for me.


----------



## qqwref (Oct 13, 2009)

I can haz good SD?





EDIT: .168 .168 .163 .168 .222 = .168 avg5 lol


----------



## miniGOINGS (Oct 13, 2009)

qqwref said:


> I can haz good SD?



Amazing. Truly, amazing.


----------



## Tim Major (Oct 13, 2009)

Glitch. I get 0 at least once each time. Reason is I just keep tapping darts. (then the 3 second warning comes up), but at the end it says all the times were 3.0 except 1 is 0.000


----------



## rahulkadukar (Oct 13, 2009)

0.054 single


----------

